# السلام عليك يا سلطانه



## ادريان البيرتو (29 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليك يا سلطانه ، يا ام الرحمه .
السلام عليك يا حياتنا وحلاوتنا ورجاءنا .
نصرخ اليك نحن المنفيين اولاد حواء .
نتنهد اليك نائحين وباكين .
في هذا الوادي وادي الدموع .
فلذلك يا شفيعتنا ،
ميلي الينا بنظرك الحنون .
وارينا بعض هذا المنفع ،
يسوع ثمرة بطنك المباركه .
يا حنونه يا روؤفه ،
يا حلوه مريم البتول .​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الصلاة البرتو


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الصلاة  البرتو


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي أدريان ، والرب يباركك يا ..بطل


----------

